

Mecury Editor: A rails wysiwyg editor built with coffeescript - sonnymai
http://jejacks0n.github.com/mercury/

======
TrevorBurnham
Wow, this is really cool. (Click the "Test it out" button.)

If I understand correctly, the idea is that you could set this up on a Rails
project so that your team's copywriter would be able to edit your site's
content directly on the page, rather than having to edit some ERB or Haml
somewhere and refresh.

